# Miter gauge and blade purchase



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you for the info.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

great purchase! The incra miter gauge is well worth the money - I have had one for a few years and I agree above top notch. They make some fine equipment, I have come really close to getting the positioner a few time for the router table. Soon enough the right situation will arise and I will get on.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Great additions Ken, Incra is a great product combine with the blade you'll be spitting atoms. Have fun and stay safe ….BC


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm going to agree that Incra makes very good products and I used to use the 1000. However, I switched to the Osborne EB3 and I feel that the Osborne is an even better miter gauge.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Richgreer, 
thx for the info. I cked their web site and it looks like a great Miter Gauge as you say. It has some neat features. Here is a link for those that want to look at it. Not bad price either on sale for 119.00

http://www.osbornemfg.com/close-up.htm

Though with the Rockler coupon & getting 57.00 of the incra's 110.00 price it worked out.

Thx for the info.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I am sure you will enjoy both of these additions to your shop, Ken. I put a 1000SE on my old Craftsman saw a few years back and have Forrest blades on all my saws. When I upgraded my saw I didn't even bother to unpack the miter guage that came with the saw. I got Incra gauge on sale but, at 50% off, you managed to get a "steal" with your purchase.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

If any one needs the coupon for 50 % off Rockler just sent me an e mail. Send me your e mal and I will Fwd to anyone that wants it It saved me 57 dollars buying the Forrest Blade and Incra miter Gauge.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

I too have the 1000SE and love it. However, unlike Scott, I DID unpack my the miter gauge that came with my tablesaw. If you calibrate it for 90 deg. and leave it there, it's great for use with jigs for box joints and the like. That way, you can save your good one for regular cuts and not have to make a lot of changeovers.

Don't have a Forrest yet (my SawStop stock blade is pretty good), but one's in the future for me.


----------

